# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Tight fitting brace on gate

## Tiger

I've made a couple of gates before but never been totally happy with the diagonal brace that runs from between the horizontal rails. I would like a tight fitting brace but the problem I have is accurately transcribing the measurements from the rails. When I build a gate I start with the horizontal rails and then attach the vertical planks etc. Then I rest what will be the diagonal brace across the horizontal rails and then mark a line on each side of the diagonal brace and make my cut accordingly. Unless the cut is perfect and your measurement is spot on the brace won't fit well. Some may say I'm pedantic but I can't think of a better way to get this measurement and cut my brace. From what I've seen, good gates have a tight fitting brace.

----------


## stevoh741

far easier to use a welded 25box section the use wingteks to fix palings to that. $100 if someone else does it, $30 if you do it.

----------


## Tiger

Easier but where's the fun. I have always admired those tight fitting braces on gates but can't imagine carpenters stuffing around for ages trying to get it that tight.

----------

